# Fasting while Breastfeeding?



## May2011Mommy

I just watched a documentary about fasting and eating veggies and fruits. My son is 13 months old and still breastfeeding but also eating lots of food. Lots of food. I am wondering, would it be okay to do this? I am sure that it is. But wanted to see what everyone thought.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yeah I would definitely say it was fine.


----------



## hanelei

Depends how long for I would say. A couple of days here and there shouldn't make any difference, but weeks at a time for example without any protein intake could end up affecting your supply even if you're only feeding a couple of times a day.


----------



## Dragonfly

your diet dosnt effect your milk they say to up it as you would need the energy thats all. Many woman do it on very little food in poorer countries.


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you mean fasting as in not eating anything, or just eating fruit and veg? I'd not fast but I would be ok with restricted diet for a while with an older child who wasn't so reliant on breastmilk.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Not the same but I have to fast for some blood test and since I'm breast feeding they said it won't effect anything but I should just make sure to drink a lot of water during that time just to be sure.


----------



## SnuggleMum

Depends what kind of fasting, and how strict, I'd say. If you are fasting to lose weight, then that might have a potential issue - losing weight too quickly (more than 2lb a week) can release too many toxins stored in your body fat. I think the benefit of breastfeeding in that circumstance would still be better than giving up breastfeeding. 

Many women do fast for religious purposes (but usually eat after sundown) but the info might be relevant:
https://kellymom.com/nutrition/mothers-diet/fasting/

More about dieting/breastfeeding and toxins:
https://kellymom.com/nutrition/mothers-diet/mom-weightloss/#toofast


----------



## Dragonfly

SnuggleMum said:


> Depends what kind of fasting, and how strict, I'd say. If you are fasting to lose weight, then that might have a potential issue - losing weight too quickly (more than 2lb a week) can release too many toxins stored in your body fat. I think the benefit of breastfeeding in that circumstance would still be better than giving up breastfeeding. /#toofast[/url]

Thats good to know, I have my weight lose at half a pound a week (even though I never manage to lose anything lol). :blush:


----------



## veganmama

hun, if you're going into this from a complete junk food diet, i would like to warn you of some major detox symptoms coming your way. once i ate fruit only for 4 months but i wasnt breastfeeding but im sure if you eat a lot of fruit, it shouldnt affect your milk. fruit is the best food for making milk anyways


----------



## EarthMama

Yes, this is super healthy to do, just make sure you eat enough fruits, veg and greens, maybe add in some nuts and seeds too. In fact this is my preferred way of eating. Feels very wholesome, cleansing and natural, and if anything my milk supply seems even more abundant because of all the high water content food.


----------



## lozzy21

If your doing it for weight loss I wouldent do it all in one go or your going to get horrible withdrawal systems. Cut down your carb and caffeine intake over a week or two to prevent the headaches and mood swings. 

To loose weight you need to eat around 1200-1500 calories a day. Any less than this and your body will go into starvation mode and store anything you eat.


----------

